# Pigeon Mix, Grit and/or Sand. Please advise.



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

For the few weeks I have had my pigeons, I have been feeding them mix seeds (pigeon mix) I bought from the pet store. I didn't have a clue about Grit (well, I have been thinking it's the pigeon mix). Now that I read a bit about grit and their benefits, and know a little more, I am still not sure the portion I should give to my pigeons. 

Should I just put another food tray and put grit into that like i have done with the pigeon mix? Or should I mix the grit with the pigeon mix and give it to them? If I mix them then what should be the portion, 50/50? And if I put the grit in a separate food tray - should I give them only a certain portion?

I have also been reading about giving sand to pigeons. I don't live far from the beach so I can collect wet sand easily and dry them up (someone suggested in this forum) and give that to the pigeons. The question again is - is Sand a replacement of Grit? If so should I again put the sand in separate tray or mix with seed?

Apologies for lengthy topic and too many questions and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

When my pigeons are out foraging on the ground they always go to my driveway which is creek gravel, mostly flint and limestone, the part that is crushed limestone is their first choice.I also in the loft have crushed red brick,gravel from the road, charcoal and a bit of rock salt. But they only touch it when not able to go to the driveway rock. I also have oyster shell.


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks oz. I forgot to mention, my pigeons don't get out of the aviary and it's concrete floor in there. So they can't really pick on something other than the seed they spread around, which is why I wanted to find out if I should give them grit and if so then how.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they need pigeon grit for help with digesting the seed they eat. Red Hi- Calcium grit is preferred. You leave it in a separate dish for them to take it when they need it. Don't ever mix it with the feed. And no, sand will not replace grit. Sand is too fine to help with digestion. Crushed oyster shell is also important as it gives them calcium, but that does not replace the grit either. You can leave that in a separate bowl, or mix it in with the grit. Try to find oyster shell that is crushed into small pieces. A lot of it is really to big for them to eat.


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, they need pigeon grit for help with digesting the seed they eat. Red Hi- Calcium grit is preferred. You leave it in a separate dish for them to take it when they need it. Don't ever mix it with the feed. And no, sand will not replace grit. Sand is too fine to help with digestion. Crushed oyster shell is also important as it gives them calcium, but that does not replace the grit either. You can leave that in a separate bowl, or mix it in with the grit. Try to find oyster shell that is crushed into small pieces. A lot of it is really to big for them to eat.


Thank you very much. That's exactly what I wanted to know. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Grit is very important. Good home made grit consists red brick powder,clay(soil),sand,pebbles,crushed oyster shells,crushed cuttle fish bones,crushed chicken egg shells,charcoal,marble chips and 2% salt in it so that pigeons get required amont of salt from it.
Yes,as already stated give them in a dish and leave it there so that they access it whenever they need it...


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Grit is very important. Good home made grit consists red brick powder,clay(soil),sand,pebbles,crushed oyster shells,crushed cuttle fish bones,crushed chicken egg shells,charcoal,marble chips and 2% salt in it so that pigeons get required amont of salt from it.
> Yes,as already stated give them in a dish and leave it there so that they access it whenever they need it...


Thanks BB. I just bought a 10 killo bag for $25. They seen to be more expensive than pigeon mix.  I'm going to have take your advice and try and make it at home next time.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I buy lunchboxes, cut a whole in the side with a drill piece that is around 5-6cm in diameter, put a brick on top, that way, they cannot tip it over and they cannot soil it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

xclusive said:


> Thanks BB. I just bought a 10 killo bag for $25. They seen to be more expensive than pigeon mix.  I'm going to have take your advice and try and make it at home next time.


although it is in some cases more expensive, once they have filled their reserves they do not go through a lot. I would put a small amount out at a time to reduce the risk of it getting moist and going off.


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> although it is in some cases more expensive, once they have filled their reserves they do not go through a lot. I would put a small amount out at a time to reduce the risk of it getting moist and going off.


Thanks NZ. I put some grit in a container like the one shown below. And I kept the remaining in a plastic container with a lid. That should be fine, right? I didn't realise they can go off too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

That will be perfect. I have, in the past had my grit go moist and the birds seem put off it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Grit does absorb the moisture from the air and get damp. Mostly in the humid weather. When that happens molds can grow in it. That would make your birds very sick. You then need to dump it and give fresh. By putting out just a bit at a time, or a few times a week, it does last a long time. And they only take it when needed, so in the long run, it does last quite a while.


----------



## xclusive (Sep 25, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Grit does absorb the moisture from the air and get damp. Mostly in the humid weather. When that happens molds can grow in it. That would make your birds very sick. You then need to dump it and give fresh. By putting out just a bit at a time, or a few times a week, it does last a long time. And they only take it when needed, so in the long run, it does last quite a while.


Well, the weather is a bit damp here in Melbourne (Australia) at the moment but the good news is Summer is just around the corner so hopefully my 10 killo will last through the summer.


----------

